# Mounting Recessed Lights in 7 inch concrete ceiling??



## qsch (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi I have a 7 inch concrete slab ceiling and I have those recessed low voltage lights with the clips which go behind the second ceiling or plaster board. However I would like to put them directly into the concrete slab as I am sure it is thick enough. I looked for shells which could go in the concrete but couldnt seem to find anything. Would appreciate any ideas. As it is now, I have 5 inch wide pvc pipes in the concrete (as I couldnt find any shells to go in it) and they are about 5 inches deep. How can I get the lights in there without spending another 10ks for a second ceiling or plaster board?

Also I like the high ceilings...


----------



## tmhremodel (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, yes this does present some problems. first thing is finding out if drilling holes in the ceiling will weaken any structural soundness. if not, you can get shallow can housings with the proper ratings, and by useing an angle grinder with a diamond wheel cut a circle and "x" out the center, then use a rotary hammer/drill, slowly drill/chip away the hole. there are other methods as well but you simply need to weigh the cost of each. this would be a cheaper way. good luck..


----------



## qsch (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for that! Yes the holes are already in the slab as we put pvc pipes in the slab so that we didnt have to cut them out anymore. All I really need now is the shallow (simple) can housings. But I can't seem to find them. The only ones I am seeing on the net are these huge boxed typed ones which would never fit. Once I get the right housing, I can put them into where I have the pipes in the slab and then put plaster around them to hold them in place.

I am at awe why there aren't any simple can housings or shells. I mean a manufacturer could cut a can in two and drill some holes to screw them in and then they would have them. However I guess then they wouldnt make any money!


----------



## PKLehmer (Jul 9, 2009)

qsch said:


> I am at awe why there aren't any simple can housings or shells. I mean a manufacturer could cut a can in two and drill some holes to screw them in and then they would have them. However I guess then they wouldnt make any money!




Do it yourself?


----------



## qsch (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea I think I will have to if I can't get simple factory made ones sized for the lights to clip in. I figured getting them from a supplier would be better. How would you make them if you had to...


----------



## tmhremodel (Aug 6, 2009)

try C.E. (commercial electric)  or HALO on the web these two companies make can housings. you could contact them and they may be able to fabricate for you..


----------



## Fencefence (Aug 11, 2009)

Another option - not sure if this is the way to go, but find a suitable prefab size and remove the lights to install your own - may be expensive though. Sorry you have me stumped.

If you are looking for a fence contractor anywhere from Miami to a Los Angeles fence company then you can find them all at the North American Fence Builders Association.


----------

